
DOJ challenges landmark Microsoft warrant case - us0r
https://origin-nyi.thehill.com/policy/cybersecurity/301055-doj-challenges-microsofts-landmark-irish-email-case
======
chrismcb
"it will hamper our investigation" Well boo hoo. We have checks and balances
and due process for a reason. It isn't about catching the bad guy at all
costs.

~~~
heisenbit
Borders are in place to hamper agents. That is their whole purpose.

Crossing borders without permission is provoking conflict and war.

Crossing borders traditionally requires negotiation. This is the way in any
governance framework.

A world without any respected borders is a world in which there is no
escalation, protection and where government is melting down. An agency that is
tasked with protecting the borders of the law should understand that. If
anyone struggles just think how it feels (for the sake of the argument here it
is irrelevant whether true or not) to be at the receiving end of Russian cyber
bullying interfering with the election.

------
vvanders
They are systematically destroying the American tech industry with these types
of moves.

In a global economy who is going to want to use American tech when they know
any server will be wide open to the government.

------
mankash666
Every time the government does this, they have to understand that the flood
gates open for other governments to do this. Next thing you know, China will
request data on Americans

~~~
plandis
Assuming that they have not already.

------
JumpCrisscross
Please write an email, or better yet call, your state and federal
representatives/assembly people and senators if you care about this. There is
an honest belief, on the Hill, that Americans don't care about this.

~~~
sdegutis
There's an honest belief, off the hill, that Americans can't actually change a
damn thing about our political system, whether through activism or calling our
state and federal representatives or voting or basically anything. That we
can't control a damn thing that happens on the state or federal scope.

~~~
plandis
Yeah the five separate occasions I've reached out to my representatives I've
received 4 form style responses and one that was never responded to at all.

------
finnn
> And it says that responding to the warrant would not circumvent the privacy
> of users, because they have no way to know, or control, where their data is
> stored.

So if they add an option somewhere in the settings to allow users to pick
where their data is stored this becomes invalid?

~~~
jlgaddis
Wouldn't it be great if all these web apps running on AWS, Azure, etc., would
run instances in different regions and let the user choose which instance they
want to make use of (and, thus, where their data is stored)?

~~~
piotrkaminski
I think even better would be to stripe all data across a bunch of regions.

~~~
mirimir
... after encryption

~~~
piotrkaminski
Naturally. :) Hmm, I wonder if there's an actual addressable market niche
here?

------
tracker1
So, the U.S. government would be OK with another country requesting data on
the U.S. Gov't AWS cloud that Amazon has setup?

~~~
tzs
That's not really an analogous situation. The analogous situation would be
another country asking a company located and incorporated in that other
country for a copy of an electronic document that is under the control of that
company, which they have stored on a server in the US. That company has remote
access to the server and can copy/move the document without needing the
cooperation or even awareness of anyone in the US.

I doubt that the US would object to the other country's government requiring
the company to make a copy of the document and giving it to that government.

~~~
tracker1
And such a company would be Amazon, and such an example would be Amazon's
services for the government.

------
plandis
It scares me to think that the US will most likely have a president that not
only doesn't understand technology but has proven that she cannot seem to
appoint the right expertise to make up for that short coming.

I foresee more of this in the future. :-/

~~~
tomschlick
> that not only doesn't understand technology

She understands it. They just play it off that she doesn't so she can claim
ignorance when the has classified info on a private exchange server.

------
us0r
File: [https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/3141942-Microsoft-
Si...](https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/3141942-Microsoft-Silk-Road-
DOJ-United-States-Appellee.html)

------
sesutton
Hopefully they appeal it all the way to the Supreme Court so it can become
precedent for the whole country.

------
1024core
> “This effect is already harming important investigations, and it has
> potentially far-reaching consequences.”

So do some of the amendments to the Bill of Rights. Should we get rid of that
too?

Edit: wow, this is being downvoted into oblivion. In the time it took me to
write my comment, it went from the first page to the second. Other than DoJ
operatives, I don't know who would downvote this, as it is important to our
industry.

------
idclip
" And it (DOJ) says that responding to the warrant would not circumvent the
privacy of users, because they have no way to know, or control, where their
data is stored"

Heh.

------
jdp23
Jennifer Daskal has some interesting perspectives on this on Just Security.

[https://www.justsecurity.org/33577/dangerous-implications-
mi...](https://www.justsecurity.org/33577/dangerous-implications-microsoft-
ireland-case/)

------
pfortuny
"far-reaching consequences", they say.

Indeed.

